# VPN tunnel gif interface problem



## zgabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have a VPN tunnel between a Juniper SRX100 router and a FreeBSD box running ipsec-tools. 
I created this scenario according to the FreeBSD Handbook. (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ipsec.html)

The tunnel works well but I can see inbound packets only on the gif interface (FreeBSD box).
Is it normal or I have routing/policy problems?

BR
zgabe


----------

